# Laid up / 3rd Party Insurance



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Folks

Has anyone had success getting their sorned Skyline insured. I've done all the searches and tried the companies that came up on here and on google but have had no success. I've also tried the specialist Skyline insurers from the forum.

The problem is that all the companies I've tried won't insure on a laid up basis as the car isn't garaged (driveway) and nobody will insure a £10k car on a 3rd party FF basis. So any suggestions?

Cheers


----------



## boosh (Feb 7, 2008)

hey i have just done mine i was insured through adrian flux and said i was going to remove my car from there insurance thinking they would not be able to help me. next thing i know they sorted me out with laid up insurance for 18 pounds a month on a r32gtr with loads of mods. 

you situation is slightly different but try adrian flux. plus no no-claims req!!


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

Cheers for the reply but I tried Adrian Flux and although they were very helpful, the stumbling block was that the car wasn't garaged.


----------

